# Advertising



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Isn't it funny ... Do any of you out there read the rules for posting , and if you do do you remember them ...... I wont mention any names but there is a certain member by means that should not be allowed on this site marketing products for free.... before we know it this site will be nothing but commercials for all kinds of junk.... I am not saying that what is being promoted by this marketing strategy may be junk , but the means in which he is doing it is wrong and goes against the policy of advertising on this site.... If he wants to promote and profit for free let him do it somewhere else and not clutter up this website... there is a place on this website just for that reason , it is in the advertising section let him go there like all the other up & up and do it properly . If his products do what they claim then I am sure feedback will find its way on Drywall Talk for all to read .....


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

:icon_cry: :icon_rolleyes: you sound like some of the old busy bodies in the neighbor hood. Are you the new site moderator??? Like that one thread is really cloging up the board.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

drywallnflorida said:


> :icon_cry: :icon_rolleyes: you sound like some of the old busy bodies in the neighbor hood. Are you the new site moderator??? Like that one thread is really cloging up the board.


 not a busy body but what is right is right should be no exceptions ,,, just because you probably got a freebie and you feel important to stick up for the marketer don't make it right...... kinda like taking money from a bank robber and sticking up for him because you profit from his shady practice......And if i was the moderator well this wouldn't have happened in the first place... I think Nate will know what is the right thing to do. Advertising is prohibited through posts , it is what it is !!!!! No justifying it...and that's the way it is.:thumbup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> not a busy body but what is right is right should be no exceptions ,,, just because you probably got a freebie and you feel important to stick up for the marketer don't make it right...... kinda like taking money from a bank robber and sticking up for him because you profit from his shady practice......And if i was the moderator well this wouldn't have happened in the first place... I think Nate will know what is the right thing to do. Advertising is prohibited through posts , it is what it is !!!!! No justifying it...and that's the way it is.:thumbup:


He's not selling anything on the site, he's asking for opinions from people in the drywall industry on new tools. Yes I did get one to try out, Didn't cost me anything and he didn't make any money from me for it, in fact it cost him money, the tool and to ship it to me. I've seen people posting there websites on here asking for people's opinions on them so does that mean they were advertising their website on the fourm to gain more buisness?? No they were asking for opinions from other tradesman in the industry!!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Silverstilts, I think you are clogging up the ---->*General Drywall Discussion* 
*"An open discussion on all things related to drywall and framing".*

Your thread should be in the------->*Site Help and Suggestions* 
"*If you need help using the site or have a suggestion for us please post it here".*

Just saying. 

Oh and for the record I really don't think it is advertising. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I think that is appropriate to post this subject here it is a general Drywall Discussion and thus anything can be addressed and also as regards to marketing it is a way in which sales are approached from a different angle. Sir mixalot & drywallnflorida sure he is not outright selling things but giving away things promoting future sales Why would this not be advertising ???? I guess some things just go over our heads if we are simple minded ... If he is only asking for opinions why is it directed towards his products .... asking a view on our own websites and creating them is not advertising but listing products that we sell is.... If he was on the up and up he would be out promoting other ways not using a free service meant for drywall discussion.... I have no personal issues with any of you nor the marketer , but I do have issues in the ethical way it is being done.... Giving away products is probably the most beneficial way into promoting it so Sir Mixalot don't say that you don't think it is advertising because it is in its most simplest form...... Have you ever walked through a grocery store and they are giving away free samples to taste test ??? Why do you think that is ? it is a way to get the public to buy things , It is called promotional Advertising ..Giving away things to get you to buy them.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

No disrespect Silver, but I think since he is opening himself up to positive and or negative criticism he's not really breaking the rules. And based on what he has said in previous posts he does seem to be trying to walk the line. I see your point but it's sort of a grey area. If you want help from drywall guys on your products what better place to go than here? And he has also contributed to the overall forum, did you see his one post trying to help out a guy, it was a freakin book practically. And yes I did recieve one, so maybe I'm biased. But if I came up with a pretty slick drywall tool, I admit that I would feel a little entitled to tell you guys about it. It would be darn hard to keep it a secret.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Silverstilts, I do respect your opinion on this. 
That's what make's these forums so educational, 
it's the different way's people perceive things and their approach on how to remedy a them.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Who wants my opinion?????

I'm giving it anyways!

I think the way that it has been done was tactful. He's not on here talking about his business, he came on here asking for opinions from "spacklers" (you have to laugh at that) across the board. If it were done in a different way then it would be bad.

Think about it this way, how else do you find many people in the same profession or target market, to test out a tool. I give him a big thumbs up on thinking outside the box and coming on here.

I value your opinions very much silver, and agree with you 99.9% of the time. In this circumstance I think it was done correct. I do agree with you though on the clogging the board up with advertisment. I don't even think he's mentioned his business name yet though, there for I personally would give it a green light, if it were my forum!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried to address this...

Recipients:silverstilts
Sent: Yesterday 

Hi, I saw your note about trying to market things on the site and I appreciate your perspective.

With respect, I won't be offering the paddles for sale here or provide any advertising content along those lines. I really just want to hear what the guys think of them and will offer technical assistance if necessary.

I've spoken with Nathan and have asked about advertising which I hope to implement later. I noticed last week that I was getting involved in several threads and not wanting to be "over" present on the site, I told Nathan that I would back off a bit.

Please feel free to contact me directly for any reason,

Best regards,

Rick


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

rhardman said:


> I tried to address this...
> 
> Recipients:silverstilts
> Sent: Yesterday
> ...


I was willing to back down some and let it go , but once again I see that there is still advertising going on , call it what you want , promoting ones product ( giving out products for feedback ) is still selling ones products ... You have already planted the seed and have perhaps given a bias opinion to others through your methods ... If you notice I was not one to rush to get something for free , the reason was simple I have ethics... Let's just not keep harping on the subject and move on ... I am sure I won't have the last word on this but , It may be my last on this subject .. Rick I have to say some of your posts are very informative and make a lot of sense and they are appreciated greatly , I guess I just have to disagree sometimes when things go against ethics... Hope it all works out for you and your products succeed ...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have also seen this on other forums, people such as rick soon become forum sponsors. It works really well and promotes the site as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Rick is playing by the rules, or going out of his way to certainly try to. I also think that blue-dye pimp was not. The blue dye scam was, I believe actually two guys working the same product. And posting over and over a url, a definite no-no.

I actually thought I'd be paying for the test products in Rick's case. I was surprised to find out they were no cost to me. 

And the paddle? One of the better new ideas I've seen to improve a tool we've all accepted as umimproveable. Easier to clean and easier on the ole back. Nuff said.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a thought. The sanding sponge guy was really worse than the blue due guys. He didn't even have enough sack to be up front. He baited the forum by asking how long they lasted, etc. Then he uses another forum member to pimp himself. If anyone violated the advertising terms, it'd be him. His mo really was underhanded.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

What is the point of having a general discussion forum for professional drywall contractors and then regulating what can be discussed and referred to in conversation? Didn't know Obama took us over too.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Do not see a problem with someone asking their peers for feedback. Sounds like some here want people to worry about silly things and others are trying to learn from the shared experiences and opinions of fellow contractors to bring a better product to market.


----------

